# Poss. purchase 2014 QH Filly



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about those lines but she looks pretty cute ... I know that wasn't very helpful


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I know her lines are vaguely colonel freckles and skipper w but that's about it...shell have speed and be cowy hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd like to see good pictures of her. I like both Skipper W and Colonel Freckles horses and I don't know anything about her lines up close but she's so heavy in Skipper W lines she ought to have inherited some of his characteristics.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hopefully tomorrow JCnGrace. If not I'll get some thursday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So, so much Skipper W, you'd expect a lot of influence. There's some Doc Bar to to go along with the Skipper W and Col Freckles with a smidge of Poco Bueno.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Better pics


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

As far as I see her conformation looks good but as you said she's young and still has some growing into her body to go. Have fun with her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks! Still gotta make sure the parental units have room in the barn (can't take to them till Sunday) but I'm gonna go down Friday to look at her then hopefully get the OK to pick her up next week.

I'd like fr her to be my new roping/rodeo /cow prospect
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I know a trainer who won't work with skipper W horse at all. she says the buck and all 10+ she worked with did (she is a huge barrel racing trainer in the area who is also trained in most english disciplines as well), now take that with a grain of salt but be aware of it. she is a cute lil foal but its hard to see how she will look at this stage.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a skipper w mare haha so I've experienced the buck. But once you're past that they make great horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes lots of Skipper W influence.That stout compact & pretty, is hard to get past:wink:. I've had many Skipper W bred horses & have found they can be more busy minded than some lines.A horse that needs a job, to channel that & they excel. As far as being buckers:? never had that issue,even with first rides on them.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I know she's young and still growing but I don't like how uneven she is in that one picture. While they teeter totter while growing it's been my experience that if they are that much out of sync during their growth spurts that they will end up being more butt high than I personally like. Hopefully, you'll be able to tell more in person.

My Skipper W mare was a sweetie and my favorite mare. I liked her so much I still have 3 of her 4 sons and still wish I'd never sold the one I did even though he has a wonderful forever home.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is butt high. a lot of the cow horses are bred that way now. what do the sire and dam look like.? That should give you some idea of what she could grow into .


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haven't seen the dam or sire yet. He says they are both on property along with a full sister to her so I should be able to get a rough idea of how she'll turn out on Friday when ocgo look
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

